# Which do you prefer



## ss junkie (Sep 12, 2011)

I ride my ss all over the place and have eggbeaters on it for now. People look at me funny in my mtb shoes when I walk in places. What pedals do y'all prefer for short distance commuting?


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

I use spd pedals with spd shoes. But my shoes are not proper mtb shoes, with a more casual look.

You can look at brands selling bmx shoes (some of them are spd compatible) or those dedicated to the hipster crowd. Shimano does a few shoes with a street look.

A few examples :

sixsixone filter spd 









Mission Workshop :

















Here is a google doc chart posted on a french fixed gear forum :
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GFPaXNXbEtKZnRFdkpiYjVHWGxLeVE&hl=en_US#gid=0

Mine are not in this chart but I don't mention them because they are not sold outside some shops in switzerland and they are not that pretty actually. Still better than real mtb shoes.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Short? I ride 10 minutes on platforms. If my commute gets up to about 20 minutes or so, I switch pedals and shoes and I tend not to care about the side effects of that. Mostly it's a ratio of the time spent preparing to ride to the time spent riding.


----------



## ss junkie (Sep 12, 2011)

stage i mean i really could care less about prep. i just love the feel of being clipped in. seems more efficient. and as far as side effects go i just don't want to f up my cleats walking around on concrete


----------



## ss junkie (Sep 12, 2011)

T0mi said:


> I use spd pedals with spd shoes. But my shoes are not proper mtb shoes, with a more casual look.
> 
> You can look at brands selling bmx shoes (some of them are spd compatible) or those dedicated to the hipster crowd. Shimano does a few shoes with a street look.
> 
> ...


thanks! i have actually been eying some mission workshops forever but couldn't decide! ok now the important part. i need to find someone that will swap my eggbeater two's and cleats for some spd pedals and cleats.....

spd's sit flush right? so no clacking while walking? this is gonna be amazing if i can get all this asap cause i am BROKE so if i manage to trade this stuff out then heck yea!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Dual-use: plain cage for street shoes on one side, SPD on the other. These cheap ones from Performance work fine for me; Shimano makes some nicer ones. Nashbar sells an even cheaper one, which also worked fine for me, but wore out fairly fast, though admittedly that was on a rainy-day commuter that got lots of abuse.








https://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1033468_-1_1589016_1586500_400264
I wear these cheap Shimano mtb shoes for commuting. SPD cleat sits fully recessed for noiseless comfortable walking; shoe looks sort of normal.








https://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1023426_-1_20000__400098


----------



## ss junkie (Sep 12, 2011)

Already had planned on the missions and probably m540 so that the cleats will stay in the bottom of the shoe and not hit the ground but still work great with my pedals


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I like flat pedals for short commutes and errands. It's a great opportunity to work on your pedalling technique.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Pablo said:


> I like flat pedals for short commutes and errands. It's a great opportunity to work on your pedalling technique.


Never thought of it that way, but riding fixed-gear in flip-flops does demand a certain level of smoothness to prevent injury ;-) 

On the whole, I strongly prefer to be attached, but I'll jump on the errand bike in whatever I'm wearing at the time.


----------



## ss junkie (Sep 12, 2011)

I didn't either haha. I also prefer to be clipped in when riding fixed. Helps when riding brakeless in my opinion


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

JCavilia said:


> Never thought of it that way, but riding fixed-gear in flip-flops does demand a certain level of smoothness to prevent injury ;-)
> 
> On the whole, I strongly prefer to be attached, but I'll jump on the errand bike in whatever I'm wearing at the time.


It just seems silly to me to put on special shoes if I'm going to ride a few miles to pick up some barley sodas or swing by the grocerie store. Riding a fixie on flat pedals, especially on hills, requires some skills which I would think would generally help your riding.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

ss junkie said:


> I didn't either haha. I also prefer to be clipped in when riding fixed. Helps when riding brakeless in my opinion


Definately.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Pablo said:


> It just seems silly to me to put on special shoes if I'm going to ride a few miles to pick up some barley sodas or swing by the grocerie store. Riding a fixie on flat pedals, especially on hills, requires some skills which I would think would generally help your riding.


Agree. And I do just that. Just never thought about it being a skill-builder, but you're rught.


----------



## wesleyjack (Jul 10, 2011)

JCavilia;3556518
I wear these cheap Shimano mtb shoes for commuting. SPD cleat sits fully recessed for noiseless comfortable walking; shoe looks sort of normal.
[IMG said:


> https://media.performancebike.com/images/performance/products/medium/20-5035-BRN-ANGLE.jpg[/IMG]
> Shimano SH-MT21 MTB Shoes - Mountain Bike Shoes


those shoes are on sale now in the REI outlet for $29


----------



## ss junkie (Sep 12, 2011)

I like the looks of mission workshops as well


----------

